# Arsenic



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Arsenic levels in organic brown rice syrup may be poisoning you. Many home made as well as commercial gels and bars contain organic brown rice syrup which may contain high levels of Arsenic.

Organic Brown Rice Syrup: Hidden Arsenic Source - Yahoo! News


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe I missed it, but do they know why it had higher levels of arsenic?
Is organic rice production somehow introducing arsenic that non organic rice doesn't?
I don't get it. Makes me glad I switched to maltodextrin based gel this summer though.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

CRAP, THERE Go My Cliff Gels!!!!!!--i have to check those....


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

forgiven_nick said:


> Maybe I missed it, but do they know why it had higher levels of arsenic?
> Is organic rice production somehow introducing arsenic that non organic rice doesn't?
> I don't get it. Makes me glad I switched to maltodextrin based gel this summer though.


I think I heard that they think that a lot of rice is now grown on former cotton field, where there was a lot of arsenic used and it's leaching through the soil.


----------



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting the info! That's good to know, especially since race season isn't that far off!


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Go ahead and cut all rice out of your diet if the levels of arsenic in your gels worry you.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

forgiven_nick said:


> Maybe I missed it, but do they know why it had higher levels of arsenic?
> Is organic rice production somehow introducing arsenic that non organic rice doesn't?
> I don't get it. Makes me glad I switched to maltodextrin based gel this summer though.


Rice has varying levels of arsenic since it readily absorbs it from the soil it is planted in... so yeah nothing really special or predictable.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

FYI, the link in the OP is gone now...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

wonder if these three threads worth of knowledge could be combined:
this one, of course
http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/arsenic-energy-bars-shots-768994.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/gel-shots-without-arsenic-769269.html


----------



## mostlycloudy (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know anything about rice production, but if they use composted chicken manure on it that could be a source of arsenic. I can't post links yet, but if you search "chickens arsenic" you'll see how I came up with this supposition.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

One more justification for eating Oreos while I ride.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

lightjunction said:


> One more justification for eating Oreos while I ride.


Your dentist disapproves of both!


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

electrik said:


> Your dentist disapproves of both!


One more reason to chew on toothpaste while I ride


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

XCProphet said:


> One more reason to chew on toothpaste while I ride


Great! Another rabid cyclist who'll do anything to get a ride in.


----------

